# Classic- one hole ok?



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Im doing a service on the Classic and so removed the shower plate & screen. Whilst doing a descale I notice the water is exiting the boiler bottom from not its two holes, but just LHS one. Ive noticed shot pours do favour the LHS exit point (so now I know why) and not equally L and Rhs.. but nt enough to affect a shot. I dont think.

Obviously a blockage then, but any ideas how to sort w'out taking the boiler apart (Ive deconstructed the Classic b4 but not up to boiler split/ gaskets etc.. scares me a bit/ and I bet the bolts are wallopingly tight to undo).

Or should I just leave it as is? I guess the pressure on important bits is not affected per se, IE on pump or anything to worry about.. whaddya think chaps?

cheers, chef.


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

..or is it meant to only come oot the one like? Im pretty sure t'was two before.

This is -before/ prior- the shower plate, which effectively has 4 holes in > shower screen 100 or so.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

In mine there is only one water outlet above the shower screen holding plate. The plate itself has two. So assuming yours is the same then the problem lies elsewhere. Is your machine level. Is your tamp completely level NSE&W?


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

But does your base, above the plate, show two identical holes tho, even if you have one as the outlet?

So Im not sure now Mike whether mine is correct as it is or not (nothing in manual, or on www search). What I do know is my plate whatnot (the section with the 2 big allen bolts you have to prize out) has 4 water holes. And once this is off I see two identical holes symetrically located in the boiler base: one of which the water is going all guns out of as expected.. but from t'other, nothing. With plate and '100-disc' back on and 'serviced' (puly caff backflushed/ sachet of descale, general clean etc etc) the water exits from the 100-disc seemingly regularly enough over its entire surface, ie not just from a particular side per se.. but still shots favour the LHS portafilter spout. All Level enough. Im not getting my laser-and-mirrors out, and my geek specs on to hone it tho! (for chrissakes its a flippin cup of coffee I keep telling myself!)

But Q remains nevertheless: From boiler base itself (prior to/ before the plate thing) should the water exit the boiler via one hole, or two holes? I do suppose there is double the pressure in one area if it should be exiting equally from both.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, i can confirm the brewhead is designed with only 1 outlet on the left hand side. the water pressure then pumps around the holding plates outlets to the screen.

it has been the same design since the first babies in the 80's so all is good with your machine

regards

mark


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks- great! what a lot of hot air Ive spouted then. Sorry to waste anyone's time, Mike in particular.

Taking stuff apart can lead to paranoia- watchout. I guess my GClassic just must be 'a bit on the cock' then.

Happy New Year chaps- SC.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't feel bad about asking as you have probably helped dozens of people over the next 12 months by doing so!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Happy to help, Rory. No inconvenience at all.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no queation is a silly question. we are a forum that helps each other. a family .

and for most questions there will be one or more with an answer. ask away.

mark


----------

